

The Best Hardware Is Not A Perk - MrMcDowall
http://mcdowall.info/the-best-hardware-is-not-a-job-perk

======
dchichkov
Actually, more often than not 'Best Hardware' would mean that your CEO is an
Apple fan boy. And you would end up with a glossy screen and an 8GB Macbook.

------
redm
I don't agree at all. Maybe it shouldn't be categorized as a perk but many
companies purchase standard equipment and expect exceptional performance.
There's nothing wrong with telling people you recognize that they need
exceptional tools to do an exceptional job. It certainly doesn't mean they
aren't valued.

------
not-giving-up
_You are expected to work 8-12hr or longer days,_

If you're working 12-hour days (and not getting a C-level equity slice to
compensate), month in, month out, then it doesn't matter what hardware you'll
have, because you'll be reduced to an unproductive puddle of flesh after
enough time, anyway...

------
001sky
'pro' is what you should expect. best is marketing lingo.

~~~
MrMcDowall
A very good point.

